# Gamers in Southern Ontario



## mojo1701 (Jan 23, 2003)

Actually, specifically in Brant Halimand-Norfolk Region, not that far from Hamilton.

Looking if there's anyone in the region who plays either D&D or SWRPG d20.

I'm also going somewhere to University soon, maybe to Waterloo, or Hamilton, possibly. I want to hear from you, too


----------



## sarcastic bastard (Jan 30, 2003)

well I live in Hamilton and if you want I could show you the gaming stores or show you to a book at the local game store where you can find players.  Let me know, if you end up going to mac maybe you can join a game with us.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey, kewl.

I was thinking of either going to UW or Mac, but I wasn't sure.

But Mac's closer. I dunno. I had a friend who lived in Hamilton, who now lives here. Maybe you know him. How old are you?


----------



## sarcastic bastard (Jan 30, 2003)

hahahahhaha Hamilton is a big town but you never know, I am 25 what about you


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 30, 2003)

Ahhh.... I'm only 16.

But I'm in 11th grade, so in 1 1/2 years...


----------

